# [EVDL] Xellerion Ni-Zn



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.evionyx-taiwan.com
http://www.evionyx-taiwan.com/product_view.asp?TPID=1
http://www.xellerion.com/ USA Website

Check this out. Looks like they are already manufacturing some if you browse
the site around. I can't read Chinese though. You can see some real
batteries in the picture here http://tinyurl.com/57fmlq
http://www.evionyx-taiwan.com/images/Image/taipower02.jpg



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, they are supposedly in that $160K BMW that was on eBay last week or
so.
I sent them off an eMail - still waiting to hear from them.




> Dmitri <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > http://www.evionyx-taiwan.com
> > http://www.evionyx-taiwan.com/product_view.asp?TPID=1
> ...


----------

